# ::GruvenParts.com Releases New Parts for the 2.8l 24v VR!!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

So what are the 'New Parts for the 2.8l 24v VR!!'??


I'm not going to go search your site for them. You are paying to advertise, so advertise!! Make it quick, easy and obvious in the thread what you want to sell. 

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

PowerDubs said:


> So what are the 'New Parts for the 2.8l 24v VR!!'??
> 
> 
> I'm not going to go search your site for them. You are paying to advertise, so advertise!! Make it quick, easy and obvious in the thread what you want to sell.
> ...


Understood, we got some heat from admin about having too many "active" threads, limit is 35 and we pay quite handsomely to advertise here, go figure... So I will be bumping this post with all applicable products for the 24v. We currently have the crackpipe, dipstick, power pulleys, manifold bushings, aux pump bracket, hood pull and supercharger pulleys, with more in the works :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your dub bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

ETA for oil filter cap?


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Will you be making something similar to SP's oil filter housing to use a screw on type oil filter with provisions for turbo oil feed line?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

02JttaGLI said:


> ETA for oil filter cap?


Mid March :thumbup::thumbup:



1broknrado said:


> Will you be making something similar to SP's oil filter housing to use a screw on type oil filter with provisions for turbo oil feed line?


Not that I am aware of, but feel free to email Paul directly for custom installations or modifications, he may be able to accomodate with the existing file :thumbup:

[email protected]


----------



## Raw Beats (Dec 13, 2013)

Uh, I wouldnt normally do this, but under the circumstances...

Do you guys have any idea when my 24v tensioner pulley is shipping out? Kinda needed that asap guys. Ordered a week ago, been calling and sent an email asking but the best reply I got (from Paul) was "oh sometime soon, we'll get you the tracking number." If I would've known it was backorder or something, I would've bought a new tensioner and called it day, but it didn't say anything of the sort on your site. Might wana list some info like that in the future...

Details would be nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Raw Beats said:


> Uh, I wouldnt normally do this, but under the circumstances...
> 
> Do you guys have any idea when my 24v tensioner pulley is shipping out? Kinda needed that asap guys. Ordered a week ago, been calling and sent an email asking but the best reply I got (from Paul) was "oh sometime soon, we'll get you the tracking number." If I would've known it was backorder or something, I would've bought a new tensioner and called it day, but it didn't say anything of the sort on your site. Might wana list some info like that in the future...
> 
> Details would be nice.


I would like to apologize for any inconvenience, we are trying to get these parts out in a timely manner. I have emailed Paul with this and will let you know as soon as I hear back, he may email or PM you directly. Thanks for your business and patience :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Raw Beats said:


> Uh, I wouldnt normally do this, but under the circumstances...
> 
> Do you guys have any idea when my 24v tensioner pulley is shipping out? Kinda needed that asap guys. Ordered a week ago, been calling and sent an email asking but the best reply I got (from Paul) was "oh sometime soon, we'll get you the tracking number." If I would've known it was backorder or something, I would've bought a new tensioner and called it day, but it didn't say anything of the sort on your site. Might wana list some info like that in the future...
> 
> Details would be nice.


Heard back from Paul and this is what he had to say

"SKF shorted us on the bearings and they are
making it right. I dont want to use the NTN bearing because its not as
durable and is another reason why the OEM pulley fails. SKF should be
delivering more bearings by this weekend so parts will be shipping then. 
Please contact me directly for more updates, [email protected]."


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles :

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mid March :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## vdubb03 (Apr 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Understood, we got some heat from admin about having too many "active" threads, limit is 35 and we pay quite handsomely to advertise here, go figure... So I will be bumping this post with all applicable products for the 24v. We currently have the crackpipe, dipstick, power pulleys, manifold bushings, aux pump bracket, hood pull and supercharger pulleys, with more in the works :thumbup:


Does the supercharger pulley add more boost?? Can't find the size of my stage 2 Vf kit pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

vdubb03 said:


> Does the supercharger pulley add more boost?? Can't find the size of my stage 2 Vf kit pulley


I do believe it is a smaller diameter... You can measure what you have against ours.


* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.gruvenparts.com/24v-vr6-power-pulleys/]







[/url]
http://www.gruvenparts.com/24v-vr6-power-pulleys/]*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*[/url]

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

so...about that oil filter cap...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

02JttaGLI said:


> so...about that oil filter cap...


Emailing Paul now, I will let you know ASAP :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

02JttaGLI said:


> so...about that oil filter cap...


From Paul "Its being worked now, I believe we have the concept ready, they are just
testing the spring loaded bypass installation."

Please check back this time next week and we should know something. Thanks :beer:


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Understood, we got some heat from admin about having too many "active" threads, limit is 35 and we pay quite handsomely to advertise here, go figure... So I will be bumping this post with all applicable products for the 24v. We currently have the crackpipe, dipstick, power pulleys, manifold bushings, aux pump bracket, hood pull and supercharger pulleys, *with more in the works* :thumbup:


Thats what I like to hear!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Ld7w_VR said:


> Thats what I like to hear!


:thumbup::thumbup:........:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## rockinvr6 (May 11, 2010)

Any news on the oil filter cap?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

rockinvr6 said:


> Any news on the oil filter cap?


I will shoot a message to Paul and let you know :thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles :

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

Oil filter cap?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

02JttaGLI said:


> Oil filter cap?


Paul said we are getting very close, he is waiting on the final estimate from the machine shop.


----------



## I haz cheezeburgerz (Aug 8, 2008)

I wish you guys would ship the parts I ordered and paid for over a month ago...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

I haz cheezeburgerz said:


> I wish you guys would ship the parts I ordered and paid for over a month ago...


I apologize for any inconvenience, please contact Paul directly and he will get you sorted, [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles :

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, a


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

I do believe it is a smaller diameter... You can measure what you have against ours.


* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*


*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles :

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*

Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.

Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*


*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.gruvenparts.com/24v-vr6-power-pulleys/]







[/url]
http://www.gruvenparts.com/24v-vr6-power-pulleys/]*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*[/url]

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Some progress to report 

The prototypes are coming along nicely, still dialing in the G code. Will try to post a video of the mill cutting these. Very neat :thumbup::thumbup:



















We are still taking pre-orders on this 1st batch, but get your order in now if you want 1 as most are already spoken for. :beer:

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

I do believe it is a smaller diameter... You can measure what you have against ours.


* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MK4 Golf / Jetta / Wagon Billet Hood Pulls ! *

We've been around VW's long enough to know that Murphy is a mother***! Therefore, we have crafted these billet MK4 Golf / Jetta / R32 / Wagon hood pulls from a solid blocks of aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum using 1 of our 5 axis CNC's. Its an exact replica of the OEM part, except made the way VW should of done it - from billet! Forget about the Pray and Pull theory, you're not breaking this one! Includes nut/bolt for the simple installation.

These billet hood pulls replace VW P/N 1J5-823-593C (1J5823593C) for MK4 Jetta / Wagon and VW P/N 1J0-823-593C (1J0823593C) for MK4 Golf / R32


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety. 

These billet dipsticks have a CNC’d handle made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum specially machined with a chemically resistant O-ring for a perfect seal. The wire is bundled stainless permanently attached to the CNC’d handle, and also with a specially machined oil level indicator tab at the wire base. 

Now is the time to get rid of that f-ugly plastic orange OEM dipstick which is prone to breaking and causing embarrassment in your otherwise gorgeous engine bay! 

This part replaces the OEM dipstick on the following vehicles :

Volkswagen MKIV Golf, Jetta, Touareg, and R32 with the VR6 engine codes AFP, BDF, BJS, BAA, and BMX


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected]com (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *MKIV VR6 Billet Dipsticks*
> 
> GruvenParts.com has released these new *Billet Dipsticks for all MKIV VR6* motors including both the 12 valve and 24 valve engines in 2.8L and 3.2L variety.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

can you buy the pulleys individually?


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

ejg3855 said:


> can you buy the pulleys individually?


YES :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet / Carbon Fiber / "VeeChain"*
> 
> Pay homage to the unique VR6 engine design with this accurate CNC keychain minature. Measuring about 2 inches in length by 1 inch width, its an instant conversation starter with the girls at the parties who are constantly wondering about your 15 degree cylinder offset. This is an Oichan original design (http://www.oichan.org) sold under his permission. Beware of the rip off versions out there which are made using water jet process and have ragged edges and poor quality. Ours are made on a 3 axis CNC 1 at a time and are literally perfect replications of the unique VR6 engine.
> 
> Available in machine polished billet aluminum or genuine 3K weave carbon fiber plate.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*
> 
> This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

